# Blue Hyacinth



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Hambone said:


> I was at a nursery over the weekend get my vegetable plants and such. Decided to walk around and see if bees were working anything. Came across Blue Hyacinth. Bees were all over it more than any other flower there. Real fragrant flower too. Should be a nice flower to add to your bee garden.


Did it smell like bacon?????


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Like it's Maple Cured.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Went back this afternoon to get somethings. Turns out it comes in White and Pink too.


----------

